# Internal HDD partitioning doubt. Help



## jkultimate (Jul 31, 2014)

Got a Seagate 1 TB Internal HDD.
Currently have a WD 160gb Internal HDD

So, my plan is to install new Windows in 1 TB HDD. And making that 160gb as back up drive.

*What sort of partitioning you guys suggest.? *
Alloting 100 GB for OS drive. 
Rest how..?

*And Can I make my older 160 GB to a single 160GB without loosing that data?
*Currently has 4 partitions.

​Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 31, 2014)

allot 100gb for OS and two 400gb partitions.
you can merge the data on 160gb drive using partition management tools like easeus partition manager.(better free the os drive just after installing os on new drive). take a BACKUP first in case of any troubles.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend 400 GB's drive. Should be smaller like 150 or 200. More the amount of single drive, more the chances of data loss, in case something happens to a drive.
Also if a drive is large, if something happens to it, recovering data from it would be troublesome because of the fact that you should recover the files from the affected drive to some "other" drive.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> allot 100gb for OS and two 400gb partitions.
> you can merge the data on 160gb drive using partition management tools like easeus partition manager.(better free the os drive just after installing os on new drive). take a BACKUP first in case of any troubles.





Vyom said:


> I wouldn't recommend 400 GB's drive. Should be smaller like 150 or 200. More the amount of single drive, more the chances of data loss, in case something happens to a drive.
> Also if a drive is large, if something happens to it, recovering data from it would be troublesome because of the fact that you should recover the files from the affected drive to some "other" drive.



Thanks guys,
From your suggestions, am thinking of a single 400/300 GB for games and 2 or 3 200 GB units  
and ya @rijinpk1 , I will be formatting the old OS drive of the 160gb drive. After it just merge it with mentioned software.. right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks guys,
> From your suggestions, am thinking of a single 400/300 GB for games and 2 or 3 200 GB units
> and ya @rijinpk1 , I will be formatting the old OS drive of the 160gb drive. After it just merge it with mentioned software.. right?



yups. you can use easeus partition manager to merge your drives.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2014)

*first of all safely recovering data to another drive means to another hdd & not like from D to E drive meaning size of individual drives like D/E etc doesn't matter.*it is always recommended to use smaller hdd as OS & bigger hdd as storage drive.reason is if OS drive gets corrupted because of software/hardware/virus issues 7 became unbootable you can just disconnect the storage drive & use it in another system/usb casing to access stored data.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *first of all safely recovering data to another drive means to another hdd & not like from D to E drive meaning size of individual drives like D/E etc doesn't matter.*it is always recommended to use smaller hdd as OS & bigger hdd as storage drive.reason is if OS drive gets corrupted because of software/hardware/virus issues 7 became unbootable you can just disconnect the storage drive & use it in another system/usb casing to access stored data.




Hmm I thought of that, using old 160gb as single OS drive, but it is old as hell. And its WD, faced couple of blue screen of death, and some 000000x000000x3 ish bad sector error thingy... 
And it is slow too. 
So no choice here :/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2014)

if you can afford buy the cheapest sata hdd(should be ~2.5k) & use that as OS drive.it will be better in the long run.also use crystaldisk info portable zip version(no need to install) & check your hdd health at least once in 2-3 days.


----------

